# Bike trailers for dogs



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi all

Anyone know about  >>these<<  please.

Thinking of getting one for the Ireland trip so we can take the hound with us when we use the bikes. Saves leaving her in the van for three or four hours - which doesn't bother her as much as it does us!!

We are very short of storage space - does anyone know if it folds down small? Presumably the wheels come off with quick-release fixings?

If it is small enough in "storage" mode it should be ideal, as Gracie is only a bit bigger than the Westie in the picyure.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Forget the dog, it looks like just what we need when we go to the market. At 36Kg GVW it should carry a bottle of gas and I like the 'collapsible' bit too.


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello,
We have used a DoggyRide (from www.DoggyRide.com) for 3 years. Its larger that the one you list, but folds flat with removeable wheels. The only problems are its useful to have a mirror on the bike to check the trailer is ok and we have to lock the brakes on when loading/unloading to stop the bike falling over.

Have a nice day,
Neil


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi I went to Halford and brought a kids trailer. It is called the Trail Buggy 1 and is currently £69.99 on offer.

It has a harness at the back that you are meant to attach the kids to but I attached the dogs harness to this. He has a harness that he wears in the car that attatches to the seatbelt, I use that. I then put pillows in the bottom to bring him up to the right height. It has storage space in the back to put camera etc and pockets in the front for keys etc. It also has a rain cover.

The wheels come off and it folds flat for storage. If you go into Halfords they will show you how it folds down and the size etc. 

My problem is that if we are cycling somewhere new the dog gets to excited he yaps all the time. The only time he's quiet is if we are cycling around home. So far he's never manage to escape....and hopefully he never will.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TravelBug said:


> Hi I went to Halford and brought a kids trailer. It is called the Trail Buggy 1 and is currently £69.99 on offer.


Hi Buggy (_dreadful pun quite deliberate_ :lol: :lol: )

Thanks for this, it looks really good and I love your mutt. He obviously enjoys it and I'm sure our Gracie would as well.

I particularly like the rain cover, as the one I was asking about doesn't have one and riding through puddles would not be popular with the passenger!!

My only concern is the size, so we shall do as you suggest and pop into Halfords later on for a demo.

It certainly looks like excellent value for that price.

Thanks again

Dave and Gracie . . . .


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a Dog Krewser it works great, but Bryn Dog is not too keen on it.

I have found that trying to tow it with a small wheeled bike extremely hard work. 

Make sure the trailer has a hard base or make one up. Some dogs (Bryn for starters) feel unsafe when the bottom of the trailer moves with their weight.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, the collapsed size might be the only problem, as it's on a metal frame it only folds down so far, however we then stick the tyres inside which helps. It takes about 2 minutes to put back together. 

It doesn't have a solid bottom but a piece of wood put inside should resolve that. I shall try that myself

Once we are onsite we leave the 'buggy' under the motorhome or in the awning. You could possibly attach it to the bike rack if you are clever but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't know exactly how big your dog is but I have:

a) a rucksack which I adapted for on my back to carry my little Llasso

b) and also, a shopper basket on the front of my bike which I have made safe by adapting belts and making it she can't jump off, also using the seat belt attachment for dogs. (Not that she would as she LOVES it.)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Dave does the one you are looking at have anywhere to secure a dog in ? I know my two wouldn't just sit in one esp if they saw something of interest :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi Dave does the one you are looking at have anywhere to secure a dog in ? I know my two wouldn't just sit in one esp if they saw something of interest :lol:


Hi

According to one of the reviews it does, but not a very strong anchorage. It's easy enough to fit a stronger one though - allegedly. :roll:

*Runout *- Problem with our dogs (_that is mine and Briarose's_) is their weight. For such relatively small mutts they are very stocky and deep chested, so a basket on the handlebars would not be a sensible option.

I'm thinking about something on the rear carrier though. I may have to adapt something or build it myself, but if I told Gracie to stay in it she would not try to escape. She's becoming a very nice and good little dog.

Thanks again for all the suggestions. We shall get there in the end.


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

I have adapted a carry-crate to fix to a panier rack on the back of bike. The Mk-I version uses some half inch timber bolted to the bike rack and then the carrier with 4 holes drilled in the base is bolted to the timber with bolts and wing nuts.

Not pretty, but seems to work, Mk-II will be prettier 

It does mean the dog has to look out the back and see where she has been, but also means she is sheltered from the direct sun when it's a bit on the warm side.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

andyneilson said:


> I have adapted a carry-crate to fix to a panier rack on the back of bike. The Mk-I version uses some half inch timber bolted to the bike rack and then the carrier with 4 holes drilled in the base is bolted to the timber with bolts and wing nuts.
> 
> Not pretty, but seems to work, Mk-II will be prettier
> 
> It does mean the dog has to look out the back and see where she has been, but also means she is sheltered from the direct sun when it's a bit on the warm side.


Sounds interesting Andy.

Any chance of a photo so I can start off with the Mk-II model?  

Cheers


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

If your dog is small enough something like the attached might be useful:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good idea Sailor, and Mrs Zeb drools over little Schnauzers - it was her second choice of breed, but the Welsh Terrier won by a (wet) nose.

I think Gracie is just a bit too big and heavy unfortunately, or that would have been the simplest answer of all. She's only 8 months and quite small for the breed, but already weighs in at almost 8kg.

Her legs are longer than your dog's too, but I think it's worth giving it a try with a holdall, if we have one the right size.

Cheers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Dave I would be quite interested in the outcome of this one, you never know I might even commision you to make me one (or two LOL) Rolo is average size for a Welsh but Megan is stocky but smaller.

We have two electric bikes, we traded in our heavier ones that we took to Portugal and I just loved that bike, but Hubby wanted lighter ones with lithium battery...............they have arrived great, but I wanted one with a throttle and he has got me pedal assisted, so a bit disappointed really.

Might have to make him rethink on mine but for now it is sitting brand new in the shed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi Dave I would be quite interested in the outcome of this one, you never know I might even commision you to make me one (or two LOL) Rolo is average size for a Welsh but Megan is stocky but smaller.
> 
> We have two electric bikes, we traded in our heavier ones that we took to Portugal and I just loved that bike, but Hubby wanted lighter ones with lithium battery...............they have arrived great, but I wanted one with a throttle and he has got me pedal assisted, so a bit disappointed really.
> 
> Might have to make him rethink on mine but for now it is sitting brand new in the shed.


I think Himself might be right about the bikes Nette. As I understand it the pedal assist means just that - you don't need to pedal very hard at all. Also they have a much greater range. (allegedly :roll: )

The dog carrier - if and when I get it sorted I'll certainly post details. It would be a lot easier to have Gracie on the carrier, as there would not be a bulky trolley to carry and store. It would also need a lot less effort to pedal along like that.

Watch this space.  

Cheers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We actually had the bike rack that carried four bikes, as I say the other bikes were heavier and bulky, if you do find a solution I am wondering if we could carry such a thing on the bike rack now that we have smaller bikes.

I am just going to have to have a real go on the new bike............just worried as sometimes my knee plays up a bit. We met a couple in the Algarve that had the Powerbyke though and I was really impressed.

The ones we have now are from Tiger-cycles.com but supplied by a local dealer.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Dave, what's wrong with the wheel barrow  

Bazza


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> Hey Dave, what's wrong with the wheel barrow
> 
> Bazza


Nowt Baz, but I'm worried about the men in white coats coming to call if I hitch that up behind the bike. 8O 8O

Gracie enjoys riding in it, so I doubt if there will be any problems with a trailer or a box on the carrier. 

Cheers


----------

